# T3 pct necessary?



## SteelBlue (Oct 21, 2013)

I've read a lot of conflicting things on t3 use any if pct is necessary. Could some ppl give me feedback on their experiences with it? I only plan on doing 25-50mcgs daily and no higher while runnin test and tren.....


----------



## Bigwhite (Oct 21, 2013)

SteelBlue said:


> I've read a lot of conflicting things on t3 use any if pct is necessary. Could some ppl give me feedback on their experiences with it? I only plan on doing 25-50mcgs daily and no higher while runnin test and tren.....



I'm confused. You going to do pct after tren/test right?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 21, 2013)

I never heard anyone using it for pct...hcg now that is a must


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 21, 2013)

There isn't really a PCT for using T3.  Iodine and selenium after ceasing use of T3 has shown to help the thyroid function and will probably be worth trying. 

Keep in mind 25mcg of t3 isn't going to do much if anything for you.


----------



## SteelBlue (Oct 21, 2013)

My bad I meant is a pct (or post t3 use) necessary for the use of t3 as in pct for my thyroid... I'll be running proviron hcg through out my cycle and up to pct for test and tren I'm thinking of throwing in some t3 weeks (1-6)and wasn't sure if just tapering off would be sufficient.... Then clomid and nolva


----------



## SteelBlue (Oct 21, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> There isn't really a PCT for using T3.  Iodine and selenium after ceasing use of T3 has shown to help the thyroid function and will probably be worth trying.
> 
> Keep in mind 25mcg of t3 isn't going to do much if anything for you.


I'm goin to start there and see how I feel I'm def not going over 100mcg but I've heard ppl say over 50 they get lethargic so it will be a see how I feel type thing


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 21, 2013)

taper up and taper down is all you need.


----------

